# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre de Traumatologie et de Réadaptation

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre de Traumatologie et de Réadaptation
Place Van Gehuchten 4
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Centre de Traumatologie et de Réadaptation


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre de Traumatologie et de Réadaptation.*

----------

